
Get your fax right: Bungling officials spark nuclear scare - Ultramanoid
https://japantoday.com/category/national/get-your-fax-right-bungling-officials-spark-japan-nuclear-scare
======
duxup
>Many Japanese government departments and companies still rely on fax machines
for communication.

My understanding is that was and still might be the case for a lot of Japan.

IIRC the story of a restaurant who stopped taking fax orders and tried to
encourage internet orders ... people just quit ordering so they went back to
taking fax orders.

~~~
Ultramanoid
You can send / receive faxes from konbini ( tens of thousands of stores open
24/7 ) as well, not even needed to actually own a fax machine -- I don't, but
have to use the service a few times a week.

Edit : I can only confirm the relatively widespread use of it in Japan to this
day, not sure what's the reasoning behind it myself.

